# Flush Hardwood Floor Vents



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Flush Hardwood Floor Vents. The first picture is the purchased vent that I didn't like. The second is the vent I made.


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Coool


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Verrry nice. Tell us how you matched that grain so perfectly. It appears as though the slots were cut right out of the boards but i can clearly see in the "before" picture that the boards were not removed, I see the same boards in the after picture. 

I may have done it a *little* different on the ends where the lines end so abruptly compared to the smooth middle "stile" (for my lack of knowledge about what that part of the register is called) but your choices are pretty limited there, and about the only thing I can think of that I would have done would be very time consuming. I would have inserted a flush bull nose/roundover trim piece on each end, with the roundovers terminating from the top to the inside of course, then coped the "rails" (again i have no idea what to call the horizontal wood members in a register) into the roundover trim. 

But that would have been so much work that I would have probably not bothered either. Just that the dang things look so good, the abrupt ending sort of draws the eye from that real beautiful grain-matching job you did. 

Hope you don't take any of these ideas wrong just sort of thinking out loud (purpose of the forum here is to exchange ideas) I could not have made them look better. Fantastic job!!! You turned an eye sore into a pleasing, functional part of the home that F.L. Wright would have said "I always wanted to do that and never got around tuit! :laughing:


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bud, you *rock! *Man that is an awesome looking example of patience and skill...great work.

smitty


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was planning to post the the entire process so I took pictures along the way and wrote up a really nice document. But I can't post it because it's 1.3 meg. So, if any of you want to see how I did this just send me a message. I'm not a pro by any means so I am pretty proud of this one.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I love them!


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

Beautiful work, Bud. Every time I paint a room or clean the ducts at home I wonder if there is a way to fix up the ugly white metal vent covers in the walls/ceiling. I wonder if your piece here could work for me, maybe with some modifications. I'd love to read your write-up. Are the slats in your floor vent at 90* or are they slanted to direct the airflow? I guess after looking closer at the pic again they look perpendicular. Anyway, thats some neat work.


----------



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice nice. I was thinking about this very thing recently. I just finished doing my hardwood floors.

I was tempted to grab my router and just make the slots instead of cutting out the vent hole. Of course then you'd never be able to get at the vent if you needed to, haha!

What would happen if I stepped on that?

Anyway, very nice work you have much more patience than I.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

> What would happen if I stepped on that?


Nothing. I made it strong enough to step on.


----------



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

TS3660 said:


> Nothing. I made it strong enough to step on.


Just checking :thumbsup:


----------



## Mooch (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey Bud,
BEAUTIFUL job! I would love for you to send me the pictures and document you did on the vent. I realize this was done 11 years ago, but I'm just now seeing it. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Mooch said:


> Hey Bud,
> BEAUTIFUL job! I would love for you to send me the pictures and document you did on the vent. I realize this was done 11 years ago, but I'm just now seeing it. Your work is amazing.


It's been about 11 months since he has been here. The vents wouldn't be difficult to make. The only thing I wondered about is the store bought vent had directional fins on it where the homemade vent didn't. I also wonder about removing them. From time to time the grills and the duct work need cleaning and would need to be removable. A little design change and that could be included. A person could cut strips of wood and glue them together with blocks of wood between so it would be a solid piece when completed.


----------



## Mooch (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks Steve, for replying so quickly. Yea, it doesn't look like it would be hard to figure this one out, but I do agree with one of the other comments about the trim attached to the ends, would look better.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

First thought: They look great, interesting design idea. Second thought: the raised vent blocks dirt from falling into the duct.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, haven't seen those names in a while!


----------

